# Query regarding Guardian Industries- RAK



## jacqulinegeorge (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi 

It's a pleasure having joined on this forum.

I sincerely wish you could help me on this matter I am going to post below.

My husband has got an interview call from *Guardian Industries, Gulf Guard in Ras Al Khaimah. * 

I would like to know, if any of the members on this forum are working/ have husbands/friends working there. I would like to know how the *company culture is, pay scale, working hours etc. *

The company deals with glass production, and the post my husband has been called for, is *Production Executive.*

Also, does the company also apply visa for spouse too?

Please help me in this matter, I am really confused as to what to do. 

Regards

A very anxious and concerned wife

Jacquline


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't comment on the job but we live in RAK actually Al Hamra village just outside of town and so far we like it. Its smaller than Dubai but still has decent shops etc.
Hope things work out for you and your husband


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

jacqulinegeorge said:


> Hi
> 
> It's a pleasure having joined on this forum.
> 
> ...



Dear Jacquline,

Guardian originally from USA they are the world leaders in floating glass and fabricated glass.

Their factory falls under the jurisdiction of RAKIA ( Ras Al Khaimah Investment Authority). They are in the industrial zone of RAKIA.

( Gulfguard is the joint venture between Al Zamil Saudia Arabia and Guardian USA.)


Regarding your queries:


Company Culture/ pay scales / working hours:

As an international firm , company maintains excellent corporate culture. Its also depends on employee if you are good with others , others will also good with you.

Pay scales depends upon the personal achievements as a common criteria , Americans are earning more than European , and europium are more than asians.

I can not comment on pay as this will change by person to person.

Working hours , generally 8 hours a day but depends upon production cycle , sometimes more and on shift basis also. But usually 8 hours excluding break of one hour for lunch.

About Spouse visa.:

Spouse / children visas will be sponsored by your husband, company intervention is not there. 

General Comments.

RAKIA is government body and manage the operation of zones. Guardian also falls under RAKIA.

All visas will be issued by RAKIA and your sponsor will be Ras Al Khaimah Government / Guardian. Means you will be government employee and getting maximum benefit by holding this visa.

There are numerous advantages , some of them are listed below:

1) Work related issues like visas is managed by RAKIA
2) companies are bound to pay salaries / annual leaves / benefits on time . RAKIA monitors all the related issues
3) In case of any complain by employee RAKIA acts very fast 
4) There is no ban if you leave the job and also final settlement are guaranteed by RAKIA

Living Condition:

RAK is very quite place with compare to Dubai, having beautiful scenery and locations.

Al Hamra Village is just two minutes drive away from Guardian.



Best of Luck! and welcome to RAK


----------



## jacqulinegeorge (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you so much for the time you took to write such a detailed reply.

I do hope everything works out, but also one thing, will accomodation be looked after by the company? Or do we need to pay for accomodation?

How are the accomodation charges for a decent 2 BHK flat there? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

jacqulinegeorge said:


> Thank you so much for the time you took to write such a detailed reply.
> 
> I do hope everything works out, but also one thing, will accomodation be looked after by the company? Or do we need to pay for accomodation?
> 
> How are the accomodation charges for a decent 2 BHK flat there? Thanks so much in advance.


Normally company does not arrange accommodation, you have to arranged by yourself. First your husband will arrive , search the accommodation and then you will join.

About the availability:
For general reference

Al Hamra Village , two bedroom AED 125,000/ annum
Cornishe Road One bedroom villa AED 45,000
Two bedroom apartment AED 45,000

Apartments are rare in RAK
Villas are available , ranging from AED 40,000-AED 125,000 depending on location and facilities.


Your company will arrange deposit money.

Best of Luck!


----------



## jacqulinegeorge (Mar 31, 2009)

*Accomodation query*

Once again, thank you so much sir, for your fast response. Your answers are helping me a lot, in this very anxious time.

Sir, when you said, that company would arrange accomodation, did u mean that the employee needs to pay for his own rent? Or did you mean that, we need to search for accomodation, and the company will pay for it?

The rent per annum, needs to be paid upfront to the landlord?

Thanks once again

Jacquline






Sumair said:


> Normally company does not arrange accommodation, you have to arranged by yourself. First your husband will arrive , search the accommodation and then you will join.
> 
> About the availability:
> For general reference
> ...


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

jacqulinegeorge said:


> Once again, thank you so much sir, for your fast response. Your answers are helping me a lot, in this very anxious time.
> 
> Sir, when you said, that company would arrange accomodation, did u mean that the employee needs to pay for his own rent? Or did you mean that, we need to search for accomodation, and the company will pay for it?
> 
> ...



Usually the payment mode is 3 or 4 cheques. One current dated remaining post dated.

Say for example your rent starts from Jan01
First cheque dated Jan01
Second April01
thirdJuly01
LastOct01



Usually employees do not have sufficient funds to pay first current dated cheque, and this amount will be arranged by company. and to be deducted from salary on monthly basis.


TIP: Arrange all cheque from company , and make deduction from salary.
The rent will decrease as land lord will hold company cheque more dependable than individual cheque and also you do not have to worry about issuance of PDC in your name.


Best Regards


----------



## jacqulinegeorge (Mar 31, 2009)

*One last query regarding accomodation*

Dear Sir

Thanks once again.

I have one last query. 

You had mentioned that the company wouldn't arrange accomodation. Did this mean that the company wouldn't search for accomodation, and that we have to do it by ourselves or did you mean that we have to pay for our own rent?

How much would a person need as decent salary, under such high rentals?

I need to know this, since once the offer is made, we do not know, if it is enough to go on with that amount of salary, after accomodation is paid.

Thanks..


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

jacqulinegeorge said:


> Dear Sir
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> ...


Its up to you to negotiate with the company for a housing allowance.
Some companies may offer this, some wont, some may offer a higher wage to cover housing other wont.

If you dont receive a housing allowance, then yes, you will be responsible for paying your own rent.
In the past, rent had to be paid a year up front.
That isnt always the case now- so negotiate with the LL ( or real estate office),and you may be able to pay with 4 or even more post dated cheques.

If the company agrees to pay your rent- it is still generally up to you to find the housing, then they will organise the cheques for you- or they may have company housing, which is put aside for employees.

You will need to check all this out ( check contracts carefully) before you arrive.


----------



## jacqulinegeorge (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you, sir for your reply.





sgilli3 said:


> Its up to you to negotiate with the company for a housing allowance.
> Some companies may offer this, some wont, some may offer a higher wage to cover housing other wont.
> 
> If you dont receive a housing allowance, then yes, you will be responsible for paying your own rent.
> ...


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

jacqulinegeorge said:


> Dear Sir
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> ...


You have to search for yourself
You have to pay for yourself

Salary I cant comment , this will depend upon your life style , your last salary drawn and combining other factors.

Further you may find the accommodation in lesser amount also starting from AED 10,000 / annum of course it will be far from the company and locality will also not give you supreme facilities.


For secrecy reason I also cant comment on salary / payroll. Hope you understand.

Best Regards


----------



## jacqulinegeorge (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes sir, I understand.

Thanks for the information once again.


----------

